# How is your pepper flow down south?



## TheSweetBeeCo (Oct 18, 2011)

I am seeing a lot of new beehives showing up in places I have never seen them before. People are "dropping" loads of bees all over the place.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

With the dry air from this cold front that just came thru, pepper is pretty much shut down if not over.


----------



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

Trevor Mansell said:


> With the dry air from this cold front that just came thru, pepper is pretty much shut down if not over.


 Yep


----------



## acbz (Sep 8, 2009)

TheSweetBeeCo said:


> I am seeing a lot of new beehives showing up in places I have never seen them before. People are "dropping" loads of bees all over the place.


Two of my locations where I was basically alone last year, this year have big bee yards literally within sight of my bees. I think there's plenty of nectar to go around, but you can bet I'll be moving those yards out first as soon as honey is pulled.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

acbz said:


> Two of my locations where I was basically alone last year, this year have big bee yards literally within sight of my bees. I think there's plenty of nectar to go around, but you can bet I'll be moving those yards out first as soon as honey is pulled.


Tip: Either find a day cool enough when bees arent flying or pull that honey really, really fast and get it the heck out of there.


----------



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

acbz said:


> you can bet I'll be moving those yards out first as soon as honey is pulled.


Courious....why pull your honey supers and hives first??? Afraid that the outfits may grab yours or is there another end result your working towards??


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

It must be good, they're just dumping honey on the highway over there now.


----------



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

acbz said:


> Two of my locations where I was basically alone last year, this year have big bee yards literally within sight of my bees. I think there's plenty of nectar to go around, but you can bet I'll be moving those yards out first as soon as honey is pulled.


Way to many bees showing up down here. Guess out-of-state guys think its ok to drop their junk anywhere they want. Bet they wouldn't like it if we show up in their area.


----------



## acbz (Sep 8, 2009)

Sadler91 said:


> Way to many bees showing up down here. Guess out-of-state guys think its ok to drop their junk anywhere they want. Bet they wouldn't like it if we show up in their area.


Very true, and I'm guessing the Dakota and California boys would wholeheartedly agree! 

That said, I'm satisfied with what they've made on pepper this year. They sure looked like crap coming back from an awful rainy/cold summer up north. I'm always impressed by how much honey a dinky hive can bring in, given a decent flow.


----------



## TPalmer (Jun 11, 2012)

Trevor Mansell said:


> With the dry air from this cold front that just came thru, pepper is pretty much shut down if not over.


Stupid question, but why does the flow shut down after a Florida cold front and that little bit of dry air that we get comes through for a few days. I would think that the rain would help that blew through before the front. Just curious.


----------



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

Brazilian Pepper trees came from a rain forest. 3+ days of cold and its done. At least that has been our experience.


----------



## TPalmer (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Now I have another useful nugget of info about beekeeping in Florida to store away and try to remember.


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

I would say that it is pretty much in the last stages of bloom. Yesterday I checked several areas and berries were abundant in each place. Yes, get the supers out of the yards, robbing will start real soon. 
The squatters and less friendly commercial beeks have placed bees all over the place with no regard to us resident beeks. I had another guy from out of state place about 200 hives within throwing distance from me. Hopefully the State Apiary Dept will finally do something or I am afraid the wars will begin.


----------

